# Mean Fish



## Boats (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a 185 gal Mbuna tank. One of my fish is a demon(Red Zebra). I have tried for weeks to catch this fish to no avail. The tank is loaded with Texas Holy Rock and it is extremely difficult to maneuver a net around the tank. I have been keeping tropical fish for around 35 years and never had such difficulty catch a fish. Does anyone know any secrets to catching a difficult fish without breaking down the tank which is not an option.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always break down the tank in the end.

If you have set up your rock efficiently, you may be able to shoo the offender to one end and insert a tank divider to block off the section...then remove the rock from just that section. Definitely do this during a water change so the fish has only half the water to evade in as well.


----------



## Boats (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you very much for your suggestion. I will give that try.
Regards,
Boats


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

i usually drain the tank to just a couple of inches of water if I need to catch a particularly evasive fish.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I always break down the tank in the end.


That has been the case for me as well. Although, when removing a bully, I am somehow able to yank them right out whilst they are in the act of bullying. It's weird. I'll be like, "That's it, you're done pal"; SNATCH!! Whereas, when I'm re-homing one of them or switching tanks, I can't catch a single fish. lol


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

This may be of some help.


----------

